# My ghostly encounters!



## ThatDude30

Just until up to five years ago, I didn't believe in ghost. Simply because I never experienced or saw anything with my own eyes. Here are three brief stories about my encounters.

1. I was working for a local remodeling company, and we were remodeling this old church. The church has been closed for nearly 20 years. One night I was working by myself and I went out side to smoke a cig. One of the other workers were walking by to meet the boss also, the worker started the job with us but refused tot continue for an unknown reason. He asked if the boss was here yet and I said no not yet. He was staring up at the church with fear, he started to walk away and said to me to let the boss know that he stopped by. I thought it was weird that he wouldn't wait for his pay, but the way he was looking up at that church was unsettling. I finished my cig and went back in the church to finish up for the night.
   I went to the basement where we would have food and drinks in a fridge and to sit and take a break. As I was pouring ice tea in my glass I heard this strange gargling sound coming from another room in the basement. It sounded like someone was gargling water or choking, so I went to the room and turned on the light. It was completely empty, not one thing in the room. That gave the chills, I shut the light off and brushed it off as it must of been a pipe or something as the church is over 100 years old. I finished my ice tea and went back up to the first floor.
     I was putting debris in garbage bags and all of a sudden I heard the church bell. The church bell hasn't been connected for years as I know for a fact because we had to replace the wiring. The bell rang no more then 4 times, I thought ok now this is weird. I was finishing up and went to go get my things in the basement and as soon as I got to the top of the steps, I heard a dog bark twice, I grabbed a hammer and went down to investigate. Nothing was down there. I grabbed my things and left the church and my boss was waiting outside, 
   I didn't mention anything that happened. I just thought it was weird that I was the only one that would work at night. I walked home as I just moved up the street from the church, and when I got home my mom asked how my day was. I told her we started working on the church right down the street, and before I could tell them about the weird things that happened that night, my sister tells me, That church is where we would have girl scout meetings, then she goes to tell me that there was a gas leak along time ago, and that several people has died including a dog. I looked at her like are you serious? Well needless to say no work would be done at that church during evening or night time hours.

2. Me my Father, Mother, Brother and Sister decided to move because my father found a bigger house for a great deal. Before we could move into the new home a few things had to be done. So we would stay at my fathers mothers house or my mothers sisters house. One night I was staying at my grandmothers. The house was separated into two apartments. My grandmother(91) lived on the second floor and her sister(93) lived on the first floor. In the house it was only me, my grandmother, and her sister. I was seeping in my grandmothers guest room, I woke up saying something as like I was responding the voices I heard soon as I woke. The voices stopped seconds after I opened my eyes. The ceiling fan that I had on, was slowing down to a complete stop like someone just turned the switch off. I looked at the clock and it was 3am. My grandmother was in her room snoring away, and I looked around the house and no one else was there. So someone or something was having a conversation and turned off the ceiling fan. The next morning my grandmothers sister showed me an article in the paper, It was about this house. A mob bosses son apparently committed suicide in the basement of the house my grandmother was living in. So I thought that was pretty weird

3. Me my girlfriend, her sister, and her sisters boyfriend got into ghost hunting for awhile and their was this local legend about a local graveyard. So the four of us went to investigate. We came upon this grave marker that was all by itself in an empty spot of the cemetery, not even a tree was close to it. All we could make out was the date of death and only 186_ was visible. All four of us were standing there looking down at the marker, the wind started stirring and all I heard was a knock, knock, knock in the ground like it was coming from the casket. I looked up at my girlfriends sisters boyfriend and we gave each other a look like wtf? Before we could see what our girlfriends thought the were sprinting the exit.

I never believed in ghost up until these three occurrences happened to me. I think there is something but I never seen an actual ghost or anything move or anything like that.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

I once was sure that my houseplants were talking to me.  then i realized I was just hearing the neighbors through the walls.


----------



## ThatDude30

Lol. When I woke up it sounded like 2 men were having a conversation and once they heard me they stopped. It was weird and it could of been in my dream, but I had this weird feeling overwhelm me. The ceiling fan though? I turned it on before I laid down to sleep. When I woke up to those voices, I looked up at the fan and it was slowing down like someone just turned it off and the switch was on the off position. Someone had to just seconds before flip the switch off, my grandmother was snoring and the entrance door to outside was locked and the door to the stairway that connects the floors was also locked and can only be locked from the inside, and it was just me and my grandmother on that floor. The power didn't go off and there no fuses blew. Everything was normal. I also thought it was weird that, as soon it was daylight and everyone woke up, my great aunt showed me the article about a mob bosses son had committed suicide, shot himself in the head, in the basement of that house. It was a weird experience. My father also told me he would feel like some other presence was there. That house just gave you a very eerie feeling when you were by yourself. I have been in houses by myself before and never felt any way like the way I felt in that house.


----------



## waltky

Happy Halloween!





*Ghostly Things Are Happening in Harpers Ferry, West Virginia*
_October 30, 2017  — The tiny historic town of Harpers Ferry, West Virginia draws hundreds of thousands of tourists each year, who come to see about 100 restored 19th century buildings, and enjoy the cozy shops, restaurants and inns._


> Harpers Ferry is best known as the place where John Brown, a fiery abolitionist, tried to raid the town’s arsenal in 1859, and planned to use the weapons to help free slaves. The town was pivotal during the U.S. Civil War from 1861-1865, when Harpers Ferry was taken over at different times by both Union and Confederate soldiers.  But behind the serene, rural town it is today, locals say restless spirits are present from the paranormal world.
> 
> 'They have seen something'
> 
> “The whole town is haunted,” explained Alyssa LeVasseur, manager of the John Brown Wax Museum. “People have seen things. You can probably ask anyone in town who has been living here, or works here, and they have seen something. They can't deny it.”  In what used to be a family home many years ago, are wax figure displays illustrating the life of John Brown. To reach the displays on three levels, visitors have to navigate narrow, dim hallways that echo their voices and footsteps. The effect, which feels almost ghost-like, doesn't faze LeVasseur.  “I hear ghosts all the time,” she said. “I’ve heard kids’ voices and footsteps, so I know they are here. I say good morning to them.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a photo of Shenandoah Street in Harpers Ferry, West Virginia, in March 1938. Harpers Ferry town, located at the confluence of the Shenandoah and Potomac rivers, was an important arms-producing center by the mid 1800s.​
> Then one day when she forgot to greet them something unexplainable happened.  “I was walking by one of the displays when the audio went on by itself. You have to push a button to turn it on. Then I realized I hadn’t said ‘good morning’ to the spirits, and as soon as I did, the sound stopped.”
> 
> Ghost tour
> 
> Nine years ago, Garland took over the oldest ghost tour in the United States, which he infuses with historical anecdotes about Harpers Ferry. He takes visitors to places where paranormal incidents have supposedly occurred. Leading the group along creepily dark streets, with an old fashioned oil lamp for light, he stops in front of a building with a white porch. He talks about a terrifying incident in the 1960’s, described by Shirley Dougherty, who began the ghost tour 47 years ago.  “The door knob keeps moving and the whole door violently shakes for a few moments,” Garland said as he waves his arms. “And then Shirley hears something or maybe someone (taps his foot) falling down the stairs. She’s right at the bottom of the stairs; all she has to do is turn and look. What does she see? Nothing.”  Garland stops at other places where ghostly apparitions have been seen, like a woman with a child, an angry older man with a cane, and a freed slave who was brutally murdered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Brown's farm, where he gathered weapons and plotted a raid for six months, is seen Oct. 10, 1959.​
> Not so sure?
> 
> After taking the tour, William McGinty said he’s not convinced ghosts are real.  “I’m opened minded,” he said, “but your mind can play funny tricks on you. I hear noises in my house sometimes.”  But for the ghost lady of Harpers Ferry, the spirits are everywhere.  “You really do have to debunk the creaking and stuff like that,” Dockman said. “But once you get past that and the stuff starts touching you and throwing stuff at you, don't tell me that it's not for real.”
> 
> Ghostly Things Are Happening in Harpers Ferry, West Virginia


----------



## malnila

I worked for a graduate school of psychology, located in a converted hospital.

1) I'm sure I saw a man walk "through" our lunch table from another era. He was wearing a white shirt and pencil thin black tie.

2) Saw a smallish human form image sitting in the corner of a coworkers office and when I told her, saying "it" was wearing olive green, she explained that her uncle in Argentina had just passed away early that morning and he always wore an olive green suit. This coworker was also with me when I saw the man walk through our lunch table and she said she saw him too.

3) I swear where my office was located must have been the former morgue since it was in the back of the building and always extremely cold no matter what time of year. I would occasionally hear footsteps but that would be impossible since our floors were carpeted.


----------



## Moonglow

Is it a ghostly experience when the girl you are on a date with says she has to go to the ladies room never returns?


----------



## galaxygreen2025

Moonglow said:


> Is it a ghostly experience when the girl you are on a date with says she has to go to the ladies room never returns?



Well two things could have happened, she was killed or you were a boring date.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalia

ThatDude30 said:


> Just until up to five years ago, I didn't believe in ghost. Simply because I never experienced or saw anything with my own eyes. Here are three brief stories about my encounters.
> 
> 1. I was working for a local remodeling company, and we were remodeling this old church. The church has been closed for nearly 20 years. One night I was working by myself and I went out side to smoke a cig. One of the other workers were walking by to meet the boss also, the worker started the job with us but refused tot continue for an unknown reason. He asked if the boss was here yet and I said no not yet. He was staring up at the church with fear, he started to walk away and said to me to let the boss know that he stopped by. I thought it was weird that he wouldn't wait for his pay, but the way he was looking up at that church was unsettling. I finished my cig and went back in the church to finish up for the night.
> I went to the basement where we would have food and drinks in a fridge and to sit and take a break. As I was pouring ice tea in my glass I heard this strange gargling sound coming from another room in the basement. It sounded like someone was gargling water or choking, so I went to the room and turned on the light. It was completely empty, not one thing in the room. That gave the chills, I shut the light off and brushed it off as it must of been a pipe or something as the church is over 100 years old. I finished my ice tea and went back up to the first floor.
> I was putting debris in garbage bags and all of a sudden I heard the church bell. The church bell hasn't been connected for years as I know for a fact because we had to replace the wiring. The bell rang no more then 4 times, I thought ok now this is weird. I was finishing up and went to go get my things in the basement and as soon as I got to the top of the steps, I heard a dog bark twice, I grabbed a hammer and went down to investigate. Nothing was down there. I grabbed my things and left the church and my boss was waiting outside,
> I didn't mention anything that happened. I just thought it was weird that I was the only one that would work at night. I walked home as I just moved up the street from the church, and when I got home my mom asked how my day was. I told her we started working on the church right down the street, and before I could tell them about the weird things that happened that night, my sister tells me, That church is where we would have girl scout meetings, then she goes to tell me that there was a gas leak along time ago, and that several people has died including a dog. I looked at her like are you serious? Well needless to say no work would be done at that church during evening or night time hours.
> 
> 2. Me my Father, Mother, Brother and Sister decided to move because my father found a bigger house for a great deal. Before we could move into the new home a few things had to be done. So we would stay at my fathers mothers house or my mothers sisters house. One night I was staying at my grandmothers. The house was separated into two apartments. My grandmother(91) lived on the second floor and her sister(93) lived on the first floor. In the house it was only me, my grandmother, and her sister. I was seeping in my grandmothers guest room, I woke up saying something as like I was responding the voices I heard soon as I woke. The voices stopped seconds after I opened my eyes. The ceiling fan that I had on, was slowing down to a complete stop like someone just turned the switch off. I looked at the clock and it was 3am. My grandmother was in her room snoring away, and I looked around the house and no one else was there. So someone or something was having a conversation and turned off the ceiling fan. The next morning my grandmothers sister showed me an article in the paper, It was about this house. A mob bosses son apparently committed suicide in the basement of the house my grandmother was living in. So I thought that was pretty weird
> 
> 3. Me my girlfriend, her sister, and her sisters boyfriend got into ghost hunting for awhile and their was this local legend about a local graveyard. So the four of us went to investigate. We came upon this grave marker that was all by itself in an empty spot of the cemetery, not even a tree was close to it. All we could make out was the date of death and only 186_ was visible. All four of us were standing there looking down at the marker, the wind started stirring and all I heard was a knock, knock, knock in the ground like it was coming from the casket. I looked up at my girlfriends sisters boyfriend and we gave each other a look like wtf? Before we could see what our girlfriends thought the were sprinting the exit.
> 
> I never believed in ghost up until these three occurrences happened to me. I think there is something but I never seen an actual ghost or anything move or anything like that.



Hello, as you I did not believe in ghosts.
But I've seen an apparition and that mark for life, I know I saw a ghost, I created a thread about it like you at the forum.

ghost woman (1850-1920) in Ottawa Courtyard

I watch the show Ghost Hunter in France and they talked about intelligent manifestation (ghost that can touch) and also the fact that dead people may have remained attached to objects that would be residues of the past time which would mean that because of the objects one could relive a moment of the past.
I explain myself the best that I can


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Moonglow said:


> Is it a ghostly experience when the girl you are on a date with says she has to go to the ladies room never returns?


I have done that so many times!


----------



## evenifigoalone

I don't fuck with ghosts, but apparently have had some spirits in my house. Once when someone was visiting she had one of those electronic devices that can (supposedly) talk to ghosts, and she was asking it questions and it was giving accurate answers (like my mom's name). Our then tenant said that after she left (she was into Wicca) that there was a dark presence as tall as the ceiling that hung around the house and he had to pray for three days before it left.

I'm intrigued by ghost stories, but I would never try communicating with one. That can open doors you don't want opened. Oh, and I have a phobia of ghosts, go figure. (When I say I have a phobia, I mean that I have literally spent entire nights with zero sleep and in a petrified state thinking every little noise was something out to get me.)


----------



## lg325

A ghost story that is documented by the U.S. Marines and Army.   After the battle and occupation of the island of Iwa Jima,  there were reports by those on guard duty of a Japanese officer on horseback riding across the island.  One of the Japanese officers killed during the battle for the island brought his horse with him.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

My experiences could definitely be made into one of those TV Ghost show stories.
I cannot say I believe in Ghost. I do not know if what I/others experienced over several years was a "ghost". 
I know it isn't natural, and definitely intelligent. But a past person? I have no idea. 
Through all those years/experiences it was never malevolent, and was aware of our presence. 100%.
  It particularly singled me out, with two witnesses and even a dog ... and in that episode it seemed to show affection.
I rarely tell these stories. And haven't here either. And certainly not IRL.
 Either the person(s) you are telling looks at you like you are crazy... or worse, they do believe you and want to start talking about some experience they had that could have 1,000 explanations.
Mine has no explanations.


----------



## Paranormal Conviction

ThatDude30 said:


> Just until up to five years ago, I didn't believe in ghost. Simply because I never experienced or saw anything with my own eyes. Here are three brief stories about my encounters.
> 
> 1. I was working for a local remodeling company, and we were remodeling this old church. The church has been closed for nearly 20 years. One night I was working by myself and I went out side to smoke a cig. One of the other workers were walking by to meet the boss also, the worker started the job with us but refused tot continue for an unknown reason. He asked if the boss was here yet and I said no not yet. He was staring up at the church with fear, he started to walk away and said to me to let the boss know that he stopped by. I thought it was weird that he wouldn't wait for his pay, but the way he was looking up at that church was unsettling. I finished my cig and went back in the church to finish up for the night.
> I went to the basement where we would have food and drinks in a fridge and to sit and take a break. As I was pouring ice tea in my glass I heard this strange gargling sound coming from another room in the basement. It sounded like someone was gargling water or choking, so I went to the room and turned on the light. It was completely empty, not one thing in the room. That gave the chills, I shut the light off and brushed it off as it must of been a pipe or something as the church is over 100 years old. I finished my ice tea and went back up to the first floor.
> I was putting debris in garbage bags and all of a sudden I heard the church bell. The church bell hasn't been connected for years as I know for a fact because we had to replace the wiring. The bell rang no more then 4 times, I thought ok now this is weird. I was finishing up and went to go get my things in the basement and as soon as I got to the top of the steps, I heard a dog bark twice, I grabbed a hammer and went down to investigate. Nothing was down there. I grabbed my things and left the church and my boss was waiting outside,
> I didn't mention anything that happened. I just thought it was weird that I was the only one that would work at night. I walked home as I just moved up the street from the church, and when I got home my mom asked how my day was. I told her we started working on the church right down the street, and before I could tell them about the weird things that happened that night, my sister tells me, That church is where we would have girl scout meetings, then she goes to tell me that there was a gas leak along time ago, and that several people has died including a dog. I looked at her like are you serious? Well needless to say no work would be done at that church during evening or night time hours.
> 
> 2. Me my Father, Mother, Brother and Sister decided to move because my father found a bigger house for a great deal. Before we could move into the new home a few things had to be done. So we would stay at my fathers mothers house or my mothers sisters house. One night I was staying at my grandmothers. The house was separated into two apartments. My grandmother(91) lived on the second floor and her sister(93) lived on the first floor. In the house it was only me, my grandmother, and her sister. I was seeping in my grandmothers guest room, I woke up saying something as like I was responding the voices I heard soon as I woke. The voices stopped seconds after I opened my eyes. The ceiling fan that I had on, was slowing down to a complete stop like someone just turned the switch off. I looked at the clock and it was 3am. My grandmother was in her room snoring away, and I looked around the house and no one else was there. So someone or something was having a conversation and turned off the ceiling fan. The next morning my grandmothers sister showed me an article in the paper, It was about this house. A mob bosses son apparently committed suicide in the basement of the house my grandmother was living in. So I thought that was pretty weird
> 
> 3. Me my girlfriend, her sister, and her sisters boyfriend got into ghost hunting for awhile and their was this local legend about a local graveyard. So the four of us went to investigate. We came upon this grave marker that was all by itself in an empty spot of the cemetery, not even a tree was close to it. All we could make out was the date of death and only 186_ was visible. All four of us were standing there looking down at the marker, the wind started stirring and all I heard was a knock, knock, knock in the ground like it was coming from the casket. I looked up at my girlfriends sisters boyfriend and we gave each other a look like wtf? Before we could see what our girlfriends thought the were sprinting the exit.
> 
> I never believed in ghost up until these three occurrences happened to me. I think there is something but I never seen an actual ghost or anything move or anything like that.


Hello. I would like to interview you for a podcast. These are done over the phone, from the comfort of you favorite chair or couch, and then posted to YouTube. Feel free to E mail ParanormalConviction at G mail dot com if you would like to be a guest. Thank You!


----------



## Paranormal Conviction

iamwhatiseem said:


> My experiences could definitely be made into one of those TV Ghost show stories.
> I cannot say I believe in Ghost. I do not know if what I/others experienced over several years was a "ghost".
> I know it isn't natural, and definitely intelligent. But a past person? I have no idea.
> Through all those years/experiences it was never malevolent, and was aware of our presence. 100%.
> It particularly singled me out, with two witnesses and even a dog ... and in that episode it seemed to show affection.
> I rarely tell these stories. And haven't here either. And certainly not IRL.
> Either the person(s) you are telling looks at you like you are crazy... or worse, they do believe you and want to start talking about some experience they had that could have 1,000 explanations.
> Mine has no explanations.


Hello. I would like to interview you for a podcast. These are done over the phone, from the comfort of you favorite chair or couch, and then posted to YouTube. Feel free to E mail ParanormalConviction at G mail dot com if you would like to be a guest. Thank You!


----------



## Paranormal Conviction

malnila said:


> I worked for a graduate school of psychology, located in a converted hospital.
> 
> 1) I'm sure I saw a man walk "through" our lunch table from another era. He was wearing a white shirt and pencil thin black tie.
> 
> 2) Saw a smallish human form image sitting in the corner of a coworkers office and when I told her, saying "it" was wearing olive green, she explained that her uncle in Argentina had just passed away early that morning and he always wore an olive green suit. This coworker was also with me when I saw the man walk through our lunch table and she said she saw him too.
> 
> 3) I swear where my office was located must have been the former morgue since it was in the back of the building and always extremely cold no matter what time of year. I would occasionally hear footsteps but that would be impossible since our floors were carpeted.


Hello. I would like to interview you for a podcast. These are done over the phone, from the comfort of you favorite chair or couch, and then posted to YouTube. Feel free to E mail ParanormalConviction at G mail dot com if you would like to be a guest. Thank You!


----------



## Paranormal Conviction

malnila said:


> I worked for a graduate school of psychology, located in a converted hospital.
> 
> 1) I'm sure I saw a man walk "through" our lunch table from another era. He was wearing a white shirt and pencil thin black tie.
> 
> 2) Saw a smallish human form image sitting in the corner of a coworkers office and when I told her, saying "it" was wearing olive green, she explained that her uncle in Argentina had just passed away early that morning and he always wore an olive green suit. This coworker was also with me when I saw the man walk through our lunch table and she said she saw him too.
> 
> 3) I swear where my office was located must have been the former morgue since it was in the back of the building and always extremely cold no matter what time of year. I would occasionally hear footsteps but that would be impossible since our floors were carpeted.


Hello. I would like to interview you for a podcast. These are done over the phone, from the comfort of you favorite chair or couch, and then posted to YouTube. Feel free to E mail ParanormalConviction at G mail dot com if you would like to be a guest. Thank You!


----------

